# Puppy Pee Pads?



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello! Have any of you used puppy pee pads? I have heard that they are not recommended, but my boyfriend lives in a downtown condo on the 6th floor and it is very hard to potty train while we are there. I think our trouble could also be because he is back and forth between my house and his. Any thoughts on puppy pads while he is at the condo?

Thanks!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the reason why people dont like them is because you are teacing the puppy to toilet in the house. 

what you could do is keep puppy pads by the door and take the pup outside the the door so he is learing that you have to take him out to toilet rather than in the house.
how old is he.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

We didn't try the puppy pads. But if you're on the 6th floor, it might be tough to take the dog out all the time. So this might be a good idea in this case.


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

He is 5 1/2 months old. He is such a good dog and seems smart, but just won't take to the potty training.

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

I was told that weewee pad training is like the only option for small breeds who live in a condo setting. They just can't make it that far holding it. I would give it a shot. Does your boyfriend have a balcony or any place outside of his apartment? I would take the puppy there so he isn't in the actual place. Is he doing well at your place?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

merry said:


> I was told that weewee pad training is like the only option for small breeds who live in a condo setting. They just can't make it that far holding it.


can i ask where you herd that, it is very odd comment and something i have never herd before. 

you can normaly time when your puppy will need to pee, if puppy drinks then you are garenteed a pee in about 10/15 mins sometimes less. its all about watching and knowing the signes. its not realy about the size of the dog. its about how much it drinks and when.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

I was told by my vet who said the only reason you should use weewee pads is if you "live in a condo with no easy access to the outside" he then said it's basically the only hope small breed puppies have because they can't always hold it. I had asked about them because my Uncle had a Lhaso in the penthouse of a condo in Florida. He said she could make it at far as the elevator and then she pees. No matter if he is holding her or not. Apparently a lot of dogs in the building have that problem because of the extremely long hallways.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you can get theas kind of things now. its in no way a replacment for a walk but some people may find it helpfull. 
http://www.cosmopolitancanine.com/


----------

